# Buying in Torrox pueblo



## Colkat (Oct 29, 2015)

Just agreed price deposit paid and lawyer on board. Using P of A to arrange NIE and bank account. Holiday home initially and really excited about short breaks next year. How easy is running a lock up and leave? Utilty bills? Anything else to consider?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Colkat said:


> Just agreed price deposit paid and lawyer on board. Using P of A to arrange NIE and bank account. Holiday home initially and really excited about short breaks next year. How easy is running a lock up and leave? Utilty bills? Anything else to consider?


Welcome to Spain.
You'll have to pay a tax called IBI
What Is I.B.I Tax In Spain? - Sanitas Health Plan Spain


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi there, I wish you many happy holidays in your new home. We bought in Frigiliana earlier this year and just set up our bills on direct debit, makes life so much easier. Hubby keeps a beady eye on what's going out. We've found everything so much easier than expected, a good lawyer definitely helps. He did most things for us at a very reasonable cost. So many cheap flight options from Scotland so makes it easy to pop out at the drop of a hat. Just booked today for Monday, hubby hardly sees me now!


----------



## Colkat (Oct 29, 2015)

Great to hear that. We will hopefully tie things up by December. Visited first time last week spent a fair bit of time looking around (with estate agents!) and settled on Torrox pueblo which ticks our boxes. Frigliana looks lovely. Lawyer on the case now and we got a good deal for the townhouse property which we will hopefully get to 4-6 times a year. Bit of re-decoration and we're there!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

As well as the things already mentioned, there will also be the annual non-residents tax to pay.

Depending on the length of time between visits, it can be a good idea to engage a trustworthy person locally to act as a keyholder and visit regularly to check all is OK, both from a security point of view and after the spells of extreme weather we sometimes experience (very heavy rain, very strong winds, etc) to make sure no damage has been done.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

We are looking at Torrox and hope to buy a townhouse there early next year, once I retire. How did you find the negotiating process. Did you offer a good percentage off or did you end up paying close to the asking. Not sure how we will play it yet as the market seems to be moving.


----------



## raynard (Nov 26, 2014)

Still plenty of cheap deals in Torrox pueblo,if you do not mind doing D I Y


----------



## Colkat (Oct 29, 2015)

*Buying*



Roy C said:


> We are looking at Torrox and hope to buy a townhouse there early next year, once I retire. How did you find the negotiating process. Did you offer a good percentage off or did you end up paying close to the asking. Not sure how we will play it yet as the market seems to be moving.


Hi
We found arranging viewings quite OK with a couple of local estate agents. Some townhouses are a bit of a project in terms of diy and we didn't want that. We still have some minor work to do but nothing major (hopefully). We visited a number of places this month and opted for Torrox pueblo over Nerja and Frigiliana. Budget a consideration but also feel Torrox retains the real Spain for us. We offered below an already slightly reduced price but English owner unwilling to come in much lower than this. Bit of haggling and agreed 1k below his reduced asking price. Try to negotiate but be realistic. We found there was a wide range of prices being asked. As the old saying goes the property is only worth what you are willing to pay


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Colkat said:


> Hi
> We found arranging viewings quite OK with a couple of local estate agents. Some townhouses are a bit of a project in terms of diy and we didn't want that. We still have some minor work to do but nothing major (hopefully). We visited a number of places this month and opted for Torrox pueblo over Nerja and Frigiliana. Budget a consideration but also feel Torrox retains the real Spain for us. We offered below an already slightly reduced price but English owner unwilling to come in much lower than this. Bit of haggling and agreed 1k below his reduced asking price. Try to negotiate but be realistic. We found there was a wide range of prices being asked. As the old saying goes the property is only worth what you are willing to pay


Thanks Colkat that is really useful. We were using Country Properties who have been really helpful.


----------



## Colkat (Oct 29, 2015)

Same experience with Country Properties although Compete were also good.


----------



## Colkat (Oct 29, 2015)

#competa !


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Thanks Colkat that is really useful. We were using Country Properties who have been really helpful.


When I was buying my house, Country Properties had it on their website for €5,000 more than the Spanish estate agent we ended up buying it from.


----------



## Colkat (Oct 29, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> When I was buying my house, Country Properties had it on their website for €5,000 more than the Spanish estate agent we ended up buying it from.


Fairly standard practice I understand so well done for shopping around. Think you will find that as properties can be advertised with more than one estate agent it is worth checking


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Colkat said:


> Fairly standard practice I understand so well done for shopping around. Think you will find that as properties can be advertised with more than one estate agent it is worth checking


It is (or was, this was almost 13 years ago) indeed standard practice, so it pays to have a really good look around and compare prices for the same properties which can feature on the websites of several different agents (in some cases without the knowledge of the property's owners!). Often it was the case that the agent would ask the vendor how much they wanted to get for the property, and then add on whatever figure they thought they could sell it for, the difference being their commission so the vendor would get no more even if it was sold for 20% more than they'd asked.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I had a VERY lucky escape re buying property in the beautiful Torrox/ Frigiliana/ Axarquia region.

I adored the place but luckily my darling wife pointed out that I didn't - so there was no purchase


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> When I was buying my house, Country Properties had it on their website for €5,000 more than the Spanish estate agent we ended up buying it from.


That's good to know, thanks Lynn.


----------

